# What is the difference between water and sewage treatment?



## Harry Potterish (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

I am doing a school project and I am trying to figure out which would cause more water pollution, a sewage treatment plant or a water treatment plant. Any help would be appreciated ??

Thanks a lot
Harry Potterish
 Water Treatment


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

waste water treatment turns into water treatment, the use of bioenzymes are making it a very very low polluter.

All of our water plants are ON the fox river.
Check this link out, this is MY water reclamation district.
FRWRD - Fox River Water Reclamation District

Now ,I live DIRECTLY across the river(80' or so width) and have no smell, and as a fisherman the warm water discharges are cleaner then the majority of the water in the river. 
EPA would be a great place to start with the guts of the info you need as you wont find much depth on a forum.


----------

